# Cabernet Sauvignon Braised Shortribs with Horseradish Gremolata



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2015)

*Beef Shortribs*

*INGREDIENTS:*

16-3” beef short ribs 
Olive oil 
Salt and black pepper

1 large or 2 medium sweet onions 
6 cloves garlic, chopped 
5 medium carrots, peeled and cut into ½” dice 
3 stalks celery, cut to ½” dice 
1 bulb fennel, cut to ½” dice 
3 cups Cabernet Sauvignon 
¼ cup Dijon mustard 
2 16-oz cans peeled and diced tomatoes in juice 
1 Tbsp tomato paste 
2 cups chicken stock 
2 cups beef stock 
2 Tbsp chopped fresh thyme 
1 Tbsp chopped fresh rosemary 
pinch of cloves

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

Pat the ribs dry and season the ribs with salt and fresh ground black pepper. Heat a heavy-bottomed Dutch oven over high heat. Add enough olive oil to coat the bottom of the pan and add the short ribs. Cook the ribs until well browned on all sides. Remove the ribs from the pan, and reduce the heat to medium high. Add the onions and sauté until they are translucent, about 3-4 minutes. Add the carrots, celery, and fennel to the pan. Continue cooking for another 3-4 minutes, stirring often. Add the garlic and sauté for 1 minute, then add the Cabernet Sauvignon. Reduce the liquid by half, then whisk in the tomato paste and Dijon mustard until incorporated. Then add the canned tomatoes and both stocks. Bring the liquid back to a boil, then reduce the heat to a simmer and cover. At this point you can either place the pot in a 375°F oven, or continue simmering over the burner. Simmer for about 2 hours or until the meat is falling off the bone.

Remove the ribs from the sauce, cover and set aside. Continue simmering the liquid until it begins to thicken. Skim off any excess fat. Season to taste and add the fresh chopped herbs. Serve the sauce over the ribs and sprinkle with the horseradish gremolata.

*Horseradish Gremolata*

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 bunch Italian parsley, remove the leaves and chop well 
l lemon, zested and chopped fine 
½ cup fresh grated horseradish

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

Mix all the ingredients together until well combined and refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 16, 2015)

sounds great. gonna save this. 

On the lemon, you say chop fine. do you mean the zest or the lemon pulp.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2015)

Just the zest, not all zesters are created equal (LOL) so if it comes off less than fine, give it a quick chop until fine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2015)

You've got my tummy rumbling!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 16, 2015)

That looks delicious. Definitely printing this one out to try. Thanks Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2015)

Gonna go out on a limb here and say I think this would pair very well with Cabernet Sauvignon……..


----------

